
Shots fired at Rosario City Council: “Don’t mess with the mafia” - egusa
https://argentinareports.com/shots-fired-at-rosario-city-council-dont-mess-with-the-mafia/
======
gringoDan
Argentina no doubt has its problems, but don't let this inform your entire
impression of the country. I lived in Buenos Aires in 2013 and routinely felt
safer walking around the streets at night than I have in large US metros like
Chicago and Philadelphia. (Granted, part of this was due to the fact that I
speak Spanish and could pass as a local until people heard my accent.)

In my opinion, Argentina is one of the most underrated travel destinations in
the world. Diverse landscapes, from Patagonia and glaciers in the south to the
desert near Salta in the north. Buenos Aires is a world-class city with great
culture, art, restaurants, cafes, bars, etc.

Plus side for visitors from the States or Europe - the weak currency &
inflation there, while terrible for locals, makes the cost of living very
cheap. You can enjoy an amazing steakhouse meal with bottles of wine for
~$20-25 per person, get a great Airbnb in the best part of town for $40/night,
etc.

If I ever were to transition to fully remote work I'd live in BA ~2-3 months
out of the year in a heartbeat.

~~~
helloiloveyou
Completely agree. Im a software engineer and live in Argentina and host
hundreds of guests through 3 airbnbs. Everybody who comes says the same thing
as you

------
TsomArp
It actually says don't f*ck with the mafia... for those who care.

~~~
13415
That's odd. Why did they write "f*ck" instead of "fuck"?

~~~
siffland
They were trying to be l33t......

------
volkisch
Ah, the people are getting tired of the Colombian cartel screwing even more
with Rosario. Too bad most key people in the govt are in one way or another in
cahoots with them. No wonder why Rosario is the death capital of the country.

To anyone thinking about visiting Argentina I humbly encourage to visit
r/argentina and look for threads on the subject or just ask right away.

